# Die 25 meist gesuchten Caseking-Artikel: Bitfenix-Tower, NZXT Phantom und GTX 580 vorne [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 25 meist gesuchten Caseking-Artikel: Bitfenix-Tower, NZXT Phantom und GTX 580 vorne [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 25 meist gesuchten Caseking-Artikel: Bitfenix-Tower, NZXT Phantom und GTX 580 vorne [Anzeige]


----------



## zuogolpon (12. Dezember 2010)

Und ich hab die GTX580 nicht nur gesucht.


----------



## Jarafi (13. März 2011)

Das ist schön für dich 

Das Gehäuse gefällt mir noch immer nicht, auch wenn es unter Mitarbeit von BMW entstanden ist.


----------



## SaKuL (13. März 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Das ist schön für dich
> 
> Das Gehäuse gefällt mir noch immer nicht, auch es unter Mitarbeit von BMW entstanden ist.


 
Geht mir genauso, einfach nur hässlich.



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Und ich hab die GTX580 nicht nur gesucht.


 
Ich versteh den Inhalt deines Posts nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (13. März 2011)

Er meint das er sie sich dirket gekauft hat


----------



## jobo (13. März 2011)

lso ein gewisses Fabel für Modding und so hab ich ja auch, aber ich würde nie 550€ für ein Gehäuse ausgeben, auch die meisten anderen Cases sind auch meist zu teuer. Ich werde mir wohl zu Ostern oder so ein CM 690 II Lite kaufen. 
PS:: Mir ist natürlich klar, dass die meisten sich die teuern Gehäuse nur ansehen und nicht kaufen.


----------



## merkurmb (13. März 2011)

für 550€ kann man sich auch brauchbaren Rechner zusammen bauen.


----------

